# Who are the top 5 TTMBers you'd like to meet that you haven't yet?



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

After reading through the roll-call thread I thought this would be an interesting topic. So who have you not met that you'd most like to meet. Serious answers only, please! 

I had never really thought about it until now, but I guess a good start would be:

1.) Argo

2.) TXPaleRider

3.) flatscat1 (I owe him several beers!  )

4.) WT427

5.) bountyhunter

There are too many numerous others to even list, but that's a start!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Thats a tough one bro. Ill name one I recently met that I would put near the top. Thats boomgoon.

Others in no particular order.

Snagged
WT427
Melon
Blue Water Ho
bountyhounter
Argo
TxPaleRider
Ernest
Tortuga
Super Dave
Flat out Fishing
jc

And Im sure I missed a few.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I've met exactly half your list, and they're all good folks...except Melon, that is!


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

This is a tough one and I know I am going to want to amend it but here goes:

Blue Water Ho
Snagged
Tortuga
JC
WT427
MsAddicted

In no particular order and I know I cheated with 6 but I have 6 more I could put on too so there! 

Between SCA and gatherings, I have met probably 100-plus so far. Best deal on the planet.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Dang, Jan...you're about to hit 3000 posts! And only 100+ people you've met?? Man, I can honestly say that I have met and shook hands with probably 1500 or so people on the board. I call about 100+ of them good friends to this day, and 20 or so are some of the best friends I have.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Ok, let me think about this. I have been to 5-6 gatherings, 3 SCA banquets, 6-8 SCA meetings, 2 SCA tournaments, 2 other tournaments with the same group, Aubreys in AP, Aubreys in Baffin, down to Mansfield, over to happy hour, poker, more meet and fish deals than I can count, the boat shows, parties at different people's houses. Ok. You're right. I probably met 150 people at your last crawfish boil. :biggrin:

I can't imagine what the real number is. Alot. Once again, best place on the planet and I aint going anywhere either.



ShadMan said:


> Dang, Jan...you're about to hit 3000 posts! And only 100+ people you've met?? Man, I can honestly say that I have met and shook hands with probably 1500 or so people on the board. I call about 100+ of them good friends to this day, and 20 or so are some of the best friends I have.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

How do you even start? So many out there it would be impossible to just state five. Some of those five I have met only briefly and would like to meet again. Here goes the five I haven't met...

Gary
Shadman
Melon
Snagged
Bill
Redfishr

Woops thats six...sorry! For the record, I met Tortuga and he should rank up there on everybodies list. A class act if there ever was one. Also has one heck of an antique tackle box collection.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Ok, I want to add Flatoutfishin, Spigot, and GUNnRod to my list and I don't care if I'm over my limit. :biggrin:


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

FishinChick said:


> I don't care if I'm over my limit. :biggrin:


You better be kerful what you say on here. The i-net wardens are going to get ya!

Too many to list, bit I have met so many already. Lots of good folks on here.


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Blonde Fishbait....... :rotfl:


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I've been wanting to meet FlatoutFishin also. Maybe even in my neck of the woods, since he gets up here now and then. Also, I need to add Outcast, bill, JAW, LagunaShupe (should be in my top 5), sgrem (maybe I should've had a top 10 so I could fit everyone!), and QBall.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

troy merrill said:


> You better be kerful what you say on here. The i-net wardens are going to get ya!
> 
> Too many to list, bit I have met so many already. Lots of good folks on here.


Sorry Troy...I meant to have you on the list also, but since we're fixing to go fishing together with Grove's and Jode I didn't think it'd matter. LOL


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Way too many for my mind to try and make a list. 

Jaw

Dutch Treat

There are so many great people here. I guess I would like to meet everyone at some time or another. (some I don't want to be alone with...LOL) j/k


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

troy merrill said:


> You better be kerful what you say on here. The i-net wardens are going to get ya!
> 
> Too many to list, bit I have met so many already. Lots of good folks on here.


Wuss! 



FlatoutFishin said:


> Sorry Troy...I meant to have you on the list also, but since we're fixing to go fishing together with Grove's and Jode I didn't think it'd matter. LOL


Troy is definitely good people. One of my best friends fo' sho!


----------



## whg1128 (Nov 4, 2005)

ya alot of ppl to list great topic wouldnt have thought of it haha attaway


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Can I add MrsG? :biggrin:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

FishinChick said:


> Ok, I want to add Flatoutfishin, Spigot, and GUNnRod to my list and I don't care if I'm over my limit. :biggrin:


You left out Makoman and Jeffcabob.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Man, Im also leaving names off. Theres so many people here that I would like to meet. I probably know 300 or so of yall. Talked to 13000 of yall. 

Beach Gathering! July!


----------



## ROOSTER REDCHASER (Feb 25, 2005)

I'd like to meet all the women who like to fish..........especially the topless waders!


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> Wuss!
> 
> Troy is definitely good people. One of my best friends fo' sho!


Awwwww geeeee, now I'm going ot blush! Lol! 

I can't make a list. I'd be like that guy at the Oscars accepting the award thanking everyone and their momma.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Gary said:


> Man, Im also leaving names off. Theres so many people here that I would like to meet. I probably know 300 or so of yall. Talked to 13000 of yall.
> 
> Beach Gathering! July!


Plan one for July 4th weekend and I'll be there!


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Troublemaker! When's the gathering at yore house? You can invite them!



InfamousJ said:


> You left out Makoman and Jeffcabob.


----------



## whg1128 (Nov 4, 2005)

Deff. gary tho Iv talked to him alot online


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Post 3000 for Jan! Not a newbie anymore! 

:birthday2


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

FishinChick said:


> Troublemaker! When's the gathering at yore house? You can invite them!


Thought it was April 1st? Isn't that what Conway said?


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

All the B- listers( although I don't know why) and The Chief and Lioness. Can't believe I left them out, now I'm done!


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

FlatoutFishin said:


> now I'm done!


I doubt it. That's why I couldn't start. Ha!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> Plan one for July 4th weekend and I'll be there!


Sweetness! 

Thats the deal yall! 4Th of July at Sams beach. For the newbies, thats between beach access 5 and 6 on Follets island. Thats near the boilers for yall that actually fish. 

Look for the polka dot sea serpent.

TTMB gathering. Family and kid friendly.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

OMG. ok I need two more for sure. Chief and Lioness.


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

I'd like to Un-Meet a couple .
Just kiddin. ya'll

Every 2cooler , really is someone I'd like to meet.

Dave


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

FishinChick said:


> OMG. ok I need two more for sure. Chief and Lioness.


Yep, the 2 on top of my list too


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> I've met exactly half your list, and they're all good folks...except Melon, that is!


Man that was a low blow Jocko! You hurt my feelings Shaddy!







That's OK I still luv ya bro!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Gary said:


> Sweetness!
> 
> Thats the deal yall! 4Th of July at Sams beach. For the newbies, thats between beach access 5 and 6 on Follets island. Thats near the boilers for yall that actually fish.
> 
> ...


Bro, post up another thread on it if'n you wanna have a Gathering that weekend! I think the 4th is a Tuesday if I remember. I have off the Friday and Monday before and the day after.

Oh, and Chief is another I've been wanting to meet. Good call! Also CoachLaw.


----------



## JOKERSWILD (May 21, 2004)

Mc Golfer... my kids think his Mds are the one... I dont wnow why .....
joker


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

GoingCoastal said:


> Every 2cooler , really is someone I'd like to meet.


Butt smoocher!


----------



## WT427 (May 20, 2004)

Wow! Great thread! 5 is too hard. Here goes in no particular order.

Specklecatcher
FishinChick
Gary
Shaddy
Melon
Pat P
Snagged 
Farmer Jim
Badhabit
Bill
jc
Chief

I've met Mont before a long time ago. We were in a crowd bsing. Shortly after that he had to dig a hook out of Deaver's butt, lmao! That's just off the top of my head. I'm sure i'll think of a least half a dozen others 5 mins. from now.


----------



## WT427 (May 20, 2004)

See what I mean I forgot Zac. Major brainfart.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Lets see: 
GARY
Melon
Pat P
Snagged
Farmer Jim
Brew
Dicklaxt
Billystix


I think I have met Farmer Jim but not sure right now.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I have GOT to be there when Bobby and Gary meet! I already missed the Bobby/Zac meeting!  Maybe July 4th weekend?? Gary??


----------



## WT427 (May 20, 2004)

There will be fireworks for sure. Lmao.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Damnation...I forgot Farmer Jim and Bobby!
The first cause I repect his political opinions and the second cause I like his humor and avatars!


----------



## jeffpjacob (Mar 14, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> You left out Makoman and Jeffcabob.


LoL, I'm skeeerrred to meet her. Harbormaster gave me a good warning. J/K :smile:


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Hmmmmmmmmm Lets see

Baygal
Pelican
Fishinchick
Kenny
and Billystix of course


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Texxan1 said:


> Hmmmmmmmmm Lets see
> 
> Baygal
> Pelican
> ...


Helluva fine list.... I can assure you won't be dissapointed with any....... Fine folks in my opinion


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Fishinchick (and not because I am on your list)
billystix
bay gal and pelican (counts as one!)
grayfish
Just Wad'n
a bazzilion others but I have met a bunch! Good people!


----------



## JOKERSWILD (May 21, 2004)

I got your butt... I just want to be there when they meet .LOL 
We will all have a fine time 
did i say beer.....or jack 
joker


----------



## Tsip (May 21, 2004)

momasohn
arty
TBFE
Carwash Stalker
Several others - it would be an interesting conversation......LOL


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Tsip said:


> momasohn
> arty
> TBFE
> Carwash Stalker
> Several others - it would be an interesting conversation......LOL


Tsip;

Is Carwash Stalker the same as White Boots? LOL! CF?


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*lol*

Yall are silly, yall blew that way out of proportion. It was a pleasure meeting Bobby and I consider him and I friends, before and after we met. Ive met so many 2coolers I cant even begin to remember them all.

Some Id like to meet are Chief/Lioness, Snagged, Boomgoon, Argo, BWH, WT427, Biggie, Trouthunter, and TxPalerider. There are many more but these come to mind without straining too hard. If we had more gatherings we might be able to fix this ya know! hint..... hint...... hint.........


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Yall up for the 4th of July? I will be planning on a 5 day streatch.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Hey Gary, Plan a workday walk out. We could all carry Sheepie flags. LOL


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> Hey Gary, Plan a workday walk out. We could all carry Sheepie flags. LOL


LMAO!

I forgot to put you on my list bro!


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Another gathering, Zac? ... yeah, why knot! Missed a few at the last one ... of course, there's the tourney in June and FC wants one on the sand ... was that the whole months of April & May, Chick? 

Too many to list, and not enough _half-decaf_ yet ... *$%^&*#@* life-style changes. :rotfl:


Chief & Robs (that's 1 ... good idea, Kaylin)
Texxan1 & MsAddicted (that's 2 ... we need to hook up and hit the back lakes, guys)
Photo board (that's 3 ... Cutter, RustyBrown, Dorado-Mahi, Charles Helm, Pod, chicapesca, grayfish, who'd I forget?)
B-List (that's 4 ... Harbour, Robo, AnchorBoy, The Marshall, Infamous J, Pat P, Waterspout, Fishin Inc ... already know SC, but gotta include Melon)
All the others (that's 5  ... WT427, Biggie & Just Wad'n, Tortuga, Farmer Jim & Goldie, wishin4fishin, rippin lips, 1-2-Fish, portalo, Beer4Bait (missed ya at TCD), Snagged, seawings, kdubya, Argo, ... *the list goes on and the party never* *ends!*)
Bob


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

Tsip said:


> momasohn
> arty
> TBFE
> Carwash Stalker
> Several others - it would be an interesting conversation......LOL


It would be a small gathering. :biggrin:


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

Badhabit said:


> Blonde Fishbait....... :rotfl:


That is funny. I am sure she is a very nice lady. Has to be to put up with us. Still fantasizing about about occupying that spot between her Fishinchick at the Journey concert.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

I am VERY blessed! I've already met a lot of the folks some of you guys are saying you'd like to meet. (Boat Show, Fishing Show, TCD gathering, Harbormaster's trap cleanup at Sargent, Tmunsch's open house, etc.)

Some of the folks I haven't met, but would like to (and I'm sure I'm leaving a lot out) are:

Dicklaxt
Boomgoon
TXPalerider
Come From?
Jeffcabob - (Jeffjacob) Jeff, you might as well change your board name to this, it's sticking!
bill
Gary

I'm already over the 5 limit, and there are LOTS more I could've listed.

Of course, there's the possibility I've already MET some of the folks I listed. Every night when I go to bed I do a "data dump." LOL


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

*Just cannot name 5*

There is no way that the chief and I could just pick five or fifty. Our life is richer for having met some of the 2coolers already. Bonds and friendships have been formed.








The chief likes to quote Will Rodgers a lot with an add-on.

"I never met a 2cooler that I didn't like" and I feel the same way.









To those we have already met...We have fished, hunted, laughed and partied, shared our dreams, found enchantment and in some cases networked, gave and recieved support through prayer and sharing, advice and understanding.
We both have some favorites and they know who they are and we just added 3 more this week, so the list grows and grows.
We are hoping to meet more at the Memorial Day Tourney in Sargent (Old and New)...(Brisket and Rum Cake) and maybe a South Texas Gathering (its been discussed)
The only reason we won't list the 50 or so, is our fear of leaving someone out.
Our extended travels start this year and we are looking forward to meeting as many of you as we can.

Our most humble thanks for making us feel welcome.

Robs and Charlie (The Toucans) & Reggie

Gotta go help the Chief clean fish, 99 crappie in 2 days, big ones too.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Super Dave said:


> It would be a small gathering. :biggrin:


LMFAO!  I think most here have already met the people on this list!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Heck, everyone that I haven't met. Being in El Campo limits me to the weeknight stuff that use to go on, and the last gathering I made was with J in POC...and we did the Matagorda one too, but that's a good while ago.

TH


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Ok, I officially give up my list because everytime I see someone else's there are names on it of people I would love to meet. Biggest ommission for me is JustWad'n. I have to meet the woman who turned Biggie into a pussycat!


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*me too Chicky*

Another problem I have is tween gatherings and SCA meetings Ive forgotten a few of the ones I have met. errrrrr, call it bad memory? Yea that was it. lol

Z


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

WT427 said:


> I've met Mont before a long time ago. We were in a crowd bsing. Shortly after that he had to dig a hook out of Deaver's butt, lmao! That's just off the top of my head. I'm sure i'll think of a least half a dozen others 5 mins. from now.


OMG, I had completely forgot about that one. That was a good time. The best was, the barb was above the skin.


----------



## Oldeman (May 23, 2004)

I the time that I have been a member of this forum, I have had the pleasure of only meeting one member and that is Snagged. I would like to meet first, the folks that have prayed for me or the others that I have asked prayers for to thank them personally.
After that, I would like to meet everyone on this forum.
Thanks to all of you for accepting me as I am and not banning me for my opinions.


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

*More than 5*

There are a whole bunch of folks on here I would like to meet.

Gary
Snagged
*********
WT427
kdubya
chief & lioness
Snagged
coachlaw
Boomgoon
Fishinchick
Mrs B
hooked up
shadman

the list is long and distiguished


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Its funny how this topic has gone. There are so many great people I allready know, and so many I havent met yet. Everytime someone posts up, Im like, Oh Yea! I want to meet them too.

I think were about to have the largest get-to-gether in TTMB history.

Stay tuned...


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

There are so many I would want to meet. The list goes on and on and on! One person that I've 'had words with' that I would like to meet is bevo/fishing/hunting. He's taken alot of heat from the Ag's on the board (and given it too). There are so many of you that I 'talk to' and haven't met. Actually, I haven't met anyone on the board. Another person that has been someone of interest is Fish-Aholic. Good guy! Jan, Laura, Mrs. B - love ya!


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

Any and all on this list

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/memberlist.php?









Those I've met are great, those I haven't - looking forward to it!


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

See! There's another one! lol. Glad I gave up. :biggrin:



portalto said:


> There are so many I would want to meet. The list goes on and on and on! One person that I've 'had words with' that I would like to meet is bevo/fishing/hunting. He's taken alot of heat from the Ag's on the board (and given it too). There are so many of you that I 'talk to' and haven't met. Actually, I haven't met anyone on the board. Another person that has been someone of interest is Fish-Aholic. Good guy! Jan, Laura, Mrs. B - love ya!


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

There's no way I could limit it to 5 folks. 
I'll try to keep it to who comes to me right away:

Zac
Jan (Fishin Chick)
Mont (goes without sayin')
AggieDan
Bill
FishinInc
SpeckleCatcher
BWH
HarborMaster
Charles (Melon)
Mrs. B
Chief & Lioness
.......and on, and on. Actually , virtually everyone on the board

I was just talking to my wife about the gatherings. I've promised myself to do everything I can to make the next one.
Work unfortunately has reared its ugly head on the previous two outings

Kelly


----------



## Just Wad'n (Jan 9, 2006)

:cheers:



FishinChick said:


> Ok, I officially give up my list because everytime I see someone else's there are names on it of people I would love to meet. Biggest ommission for me is JustWad'n. I have to meet the woman who turned Biggie into a pussycat!


ROFLMAO!!!!! That was funny FC

I'll repeat...2 hard to name just 5...

FC
Ms Addicted/Texxan
Bay Gal

...am I on a roll w/ the women...

McTrout
Gaitorbait
Badhabit
oops that's 6 and I'm just gettn started! Oh well...

Honestly, I'd love to meet alot more of the 2coolers!


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

*LIST? WE DON"T NEED NO STEENKEENG LIST!*

HAHAHAHA, Sorry I had to say that. Had Blazing Saddles on the VCR today. I thought about it and I can't make a list. All I can say is every single 2cooler I ever met has been good to me. I wish I did have time to make a list, but I've got these dad gum papers to grade.

I'm just glad I made someone's list. Thanks Aggiedan!

I can't wait until this week is over. No more tennis, no more track . . . my weekends will be mine again!!!!! Then I'll have time to sit down and make a list.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

You MUST meet Allicat and Reelwoman. Frauline too if we can ever get her this far north. There are some fine, fine people here.



Just Wad'n said:


> :cheers:
> 
> ROFLMAO!!!!! That was funny FC
> 
> ...


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

LMAO! I'm gonna let you slide this time Jan! LOL I'm 2tired and sore to get one started this Monday! LOL

Heres my list:
1. EJ
2. McTrout
3. Kenny
4. *********
5. Coolchange

Wait cant stop there: Coachlaw,Trouthunter, WT427, Gundoctor, Artie, Allicat, FC...and the list goes on and on.

Biggie



FishinChick said:


> I have to meet the woman who turned Biggie into a pussycat!


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

although i've met a bunch, couldn't pick most of you out of a line up. i think every time i've i've met someone from 2cool, i've had a beer in my hand. now is that a statement about me or 2cool. btw has anyone been counting to see who becomes president of the gosh i wanta meet ya list"


----------



## REELSINGER (Jan 4, 2005)

*Why wait what long?*



Gary said:


> Yall up for the 4th of July? I will be planning on a 5 day streatch.


 Lets get together soon..like before the end of April.

Keith


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

I'd want to meet all of you. I like putting faces with names. I have had the pleasure of meeting about 10 or 12 of you. MS B, you hold a special place in my heart. I met Jans hubby, hes really nice so I know she is too. Tom got to meet Mont, and he says he is a real delight. Andrespurplerain can cook some TASTY fajitas. Allicat and reel woman and EZ Ed are my flounder friends, this just names a few. But i am ready to SEE the rest of ya. I will try and slow down and plan a fellowship on the "Amazing Grace" Food & freinds, and some guitar picking. You will be invited. And I dont want to forget Susan and Wayne. I forgot their handles. Bless ALL of you


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I'll be there for the July 4th weekend! Hope to meet some of you that I haven't yet, and see all the usual suspects, too! :brew:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

REELSINGER said:


> Lets get together soon..like before the end of April.
> 
> Keith


I hope too bro! Im waiting on a bonus check, pay off a current 401k loan, get some new wheels that will actually get me that far, and Im there. 

You got an extra guitar? 

BTW, last time I saw you at the beach, you went back into the "pop up" mid morning. Sup with that? LMAO! :slimer:

Working on it bro! Cant wait!


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

My wife and I have had the pleasure meeting alot of folks on this board. My short list would be:
Fresh2salt
Blackgar
Comefrom?
Deebo
Kenny
The B-list gang


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

*I can't decide.....*

I hate these sorts of things, because I know I'm always gonna leave somebody out. Here's the list that came to mind, and it's a lot more than 5. And, I'm listing in alphabetical order:

Badhabit
Bay Gal
Beer4Bait
Bill
Bountyhunter
Capt. Forrest
Catfish
Charles Helm
Chief Charlie and Lioness
FishinChick
Gary
*********
Hookedup
InfamousJ
Luv2fish
Mont
Mrs. B
Outcast (and he's my danged ins. agent)
Redfishr
ShadMan
Swampus
Trouthunter
Waterspout

Man, I couldn't get the list typed without adding to it.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

For me, it would be quicker to name the people I HAVE met. After that, I'd like to meet anyone and everyone. But it's my own fault that I haven't met more. I just can't seem to be able to make it to a gathering. And of course, the next one that looks to be in the works, I'll be out of town. Anyway, on to the list.

VJER (about 3 years ago? at what I believe was the initial Christmas tree beach project)
Mont (same place and time; don't know that we met, but I know he was there)
Badhabit
Rosie

See, I told you it would be quicker to do it this way. So basically, I need to meet everyone.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I bet KK is high on everyone's list after today


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I think KK just joined a very exclusive list of former TTMBers.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

wth? i only made a couple of lists? man, I need to work on my popularity  

there are quite a few that I would like to meet. And for you guys that jestingly say you would like to meet makoman1, I have met him a few times recently including at the dinner we had here, hes a great dude. i tried to go by his shop today to drop off my generator but he ran out on me. he saw me coming and locked the gate. 

I will not make a list because I would like to meet whoever it is that I meet next.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Argo said:


> *wth? i only made a couple of lists? man, I need to work on my popularity *
> 
> there are quite a few that I would like to meet. And for you guys that jestingly say you would like to meet makoman1, I have met him a few times recently including at the dinner we had here, hes a great dude. i tried to go by his shop today to drop off my generator but he ran out on me. he saw me coming and locked the gate.
> 
> I will not make a list because I would like to meet whoever it is that I meet next.


Same here Argo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brewgod (May 21, 2004)

I hear y' Argo, my publicist is gonna get a stern lecture tomorrow :rotfl: :rotfl: .

Gary, July 4 time period sounds good, far enough out to get it into the calander.
I've met a bunch, and ain't met a bad one yet, making a list would just take too long....
Just hope to meet a bunch more...


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

I'd like to meet Seahunt186!! He seems to be a very good looking guy with a very cool looking boat. Oh yeah, a very good fisherman as well. 
Last but not least.....an awesome DAD!!
LOL!!!
Steve(aka...Seahunt186)


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2006)

I'd have to come from another side: "How many 2Coolers" have you met? ~ And my answer would be only Mont, but he is *big* enough and *grand * enough to be all I need! ~ However, If I ever have the opportunity to come back to Texas again I want to meet as many 2Coolers as I can. ~

To make a list would be ridiculous, I want/need to meet everyone! But I do have other interests in common (besides fishing and hunting) with some TTMBers. I am (in my own mind) a poet, a writer, and a philosopher. I hate no one and like most, but love few. A must on my list would be :walkingsm . To me, he is the essence of what is "TTMB family". ~ _Plus, he writes better than I do!_ 

There are a lot of others; from Capt. Aubrey, Bill, and John Humbert to folks like Charlie, with most of the 2Coolers fitting in between. ~

God Bless You all, my friends and family!

:rybka"


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

*2Coolers met and to meet:*

I have had the pleasure to meet, Mont, Bay Gal, Pelican, Capt. Doug, Mrs. B., Walkin Jack, Brew, psalty ,EchoduckJr., Badhabit and Rosie (passing moments that I doubt they remember).. and a few others that I can't remember.

Having said that...I have enjoyed the posting of so many more! Bobbie and dicklaxt for there quirky posts (always enjoyable), daparsons for his words of guidance and help, Rusty Brown, Cutter, and Dorado Mahi for their great pictures, ********* and FishinChick for there prolific posting on multiple topics, bill for his computer knowledge, Chief Charlie and Lioness for sharing their lives with us, bountyhunter for sharing his writings with us (hope the books a success), and DargelJohn for sharing the scooter project with us.

Let me see that's 24 that I would like to meet again or for the first time&#8230;.and there are now almost 14,000 members&#8230;so I better hurry!! You are all unique and interesting folks, thank you for sharing your lives, thoughts, prayer needs and humor.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Gotta add daparson and Cutter to my list.

This just gonna keep happening


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

I've met Sidecutter, Daparson, Bill, Stay bent, Jabx1962, jtburf and a few others and everyone has been great. Got plans to met some more as well.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

seawings said:


> I have had the pleasure to meet, Mont, Bay Gal, Pelican, Capt. Doug, *Mrs. B.*, Walkin Jack, Brew, psalty ,EchoduckJr., Badhabit and Rosie (passing moments that I doubt they remember).. and a few others that I can't remember. ../QUOTE]
> Hey, you met *Mr. B* at the same time (GPS seminar)! But he's so quiet folks often forget that they've met him, LOL.
> 
> He is the better half of this duo. He's a deep thinker. He usually thinks before he speaks, which means he doesn't get to speak very often, LOL. You've heard that "still waters run deep"? That's Backlasher. He's my very best blessing!


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

*Sorry:*

OOOOpppppsssss....sorry about that Backlasher...I do remenber you. As Mrs. B says you are the silent one of the dynamic duo.

I also apologies to the many others I have read their postings and want to meet...but didn't mention here. I hope I haven't offended anyone. Your all great.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

My list is just way too long. There is just no way to cut it down to just five. So let me say I really want to meet everyone I missed at the Feb. Map Party or TC Gathering. So lets see that would mean I need to meet about 13,750 folks......LOL


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Save me a copy of your book for the July 4th weekend, bountyhunter! 

Hey JAW - Plenty of advance notice to get down to Houston for July 4th! See you there!


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*Hmmmmm*

OxyDave, Longfisher & **********. Naw, nevermind .........

I've met most of the ole timers & almost none of the newer folks on ttmb. I guess it's time to show up at a gatherin' to get ..... well ..... aquainted.

Not met list:

Harbormaster
Badhabit
Capt. Doug
Bill
Aunt Joyce

Jeff - an analogous thread would be, "Who have you met on ttmb that you wish you hadn't" - lol

Tsip - know it or knot, you HAVE met everyone on your list and I am not responsible for any of it - lol.

HD


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I met a new one this afternoon, Wolf6151 and his daughter. Poked a couple snakes and even caught a small fish LOL.

Wolf: "what are you going to do if that snake gets on your line?"
bill: "If he wants it that bad, he can have it."
LOL

Nice to meet ya'll.


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

1. Aunt Joyce( Can't help it, I love her!) Mary understands.
2. JAW (We still have the aging/time continuim thing to finish)
3. Snagged (I still think we met at the Port A gathering)
4. Argo (Just cause BH said he was alright, and I like his posts
5. Gary (He seems like such a nice boy!)(What! You mean him? Nevermind)
5a. Chief and Robs!( Gotta love the style!)


----------



## pkredfish (Jan 14, 2005)

My list,
1.Naterator
2.Deke
3.Capt Doug
4.johnd
5.GSMAN
6.H2O
7.seahunt186


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Shaddy,

What happa to that complete ****? This aint his first trip to town. I must have missed his melt down.

Biggie



ShadMan said:


> I think KK just joined a very exclusive list of former TTMBers.


----------



## AL-umineum (Jul 16, 2004)

*thats OK, I don't want to meet any of y'all either!!!! LOL!:wink: *

*I did meet walking jack and sidecutter while out flounder fishing one day and they seemed like great guys!*

*Jeff*


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

Hey Bigwater... cool byline you got there!


----------



## 220swifter (Apr 5, 2005)

Just saw this post. The only person I have met in person is Galvbay. We really hit it off as we knew some people in common. His father was a college professor when my Dad was in school.

There are a lot of people I would like to meet. Mrs. Backlasher, Chief Charlie, Lioness to name a few.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I've met Galvbay, He is a really nice person.


----------



## Fishinpayne (Aug 15, 2005)

1. luv2fish
2. walkinjack
3. mont
4. shadman
5. bobby

this is my 5 so far but would love to fish with everyone here at least once.


----------



## Tsip (May 21, 2004)

Doug - yeah, I know I've met them all, they just won't admit it. LOL

BTW - you know where you keys are, right?

Later bro!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I have already met Seahunt186 and beerforbait and outcast and they are great guys.
I would like to meet
Walkingjack' He is just down the road
*********' great fisherman
badhabit' seems like a crazy guy to be around 
Mont, head honcho
shadman, I think I met at Sylvian beach boat ramp years ago as he was getting off the water and we talked about chasing birds in Trinty bay.

I would drink some Modelo with just about any one of yall.


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

argo (bad azzz dodge)

shadman (to witness a lecture on why fords are the best, lol j/k)

redfishr 

trophy girl

stew1xt (has a sweeeet trans cat)

pkredfish (hes got a pathfinder, duh!)

salty techsan ( a black trans, rarity right there)

speckle catcher


----------



## jeffpjacob (Mar 14, 2006)

Ok here goes:

Texxan1 / MsAddicted - They count as one, don't they? 
MsBacklasher - Shouldn't be hard, just look for someone carrying around a camera in Academy
LouieB
BigWater
CaptKat
ShadMan
Gary
InfamousJ - don't wear the gimp suit please
MEGABITE
Beer4Bait
boomgoon
GetEmGot
EllisRed
HarborMaster
Hooked Up
Beeracuda



And that jeffcabob guy - he seems like a pretty cool dude.


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

i send bribes so people will put me on their list. HAHA!!!

Hey Dan (Fishinpayne)and Sara, I would love for you both to come out on the "Amazing Grace" when we finally get to go FISHING. The Lord has had us fishing for souls alot lately.
I can t wait to meet you all.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Wow, a thread from the past. 
Some of those I would love to meet - in no particular order
Mont
FishingChick aka Jan
Miss Dixie
Boom
Hullahopper
Walking Jack
Slopoke
Chicapesca
MC - because TC beat LM this week 
OMG there are so many that I want to meet and so few that I have met.
To those I have met, I love you all and thank you!


----------



## energinerbuzzy (Oct 28, 2008)

portalto said:


> Wow, a thread from the past.
> Some of those I would love to meet - in no particular order
> Mont
> FishingChick aka Jan
> ...


Uh Oh...........Looks like someone fired up the "way Way back Machine"!!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> Way too many for my mind to try and make a list.
> 
> Jaw
> 
> ...


I missed the chance to meet Jaw on this rock but one day we will meet up


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

WOW! To many to list. Guess the first few would be in my friends list.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*My list*

*Brad Luby*
*Coachlaw*
*Bill *
*Kenny*
*Shadman*


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Met quit a few at the last gathering....some others I would like to meet......

bountyhunter
Rusty S
RogerB
mastercylinder
007
slopoke
Tiny
State Vet
catchysumfishy
Bocephus
TXPalerider
Mont

let me check the member list and I'll just put them all in.......


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Texxan1
Msaddicted
tkoeing
argo
htm 
rob s
fishnfool


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Boshna


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> Boshna


:rotfl::rotfl:

You beat me to it!

Actually, Id like to meet any and all 2coolers, yes even MC, and I aint saing that just cause Im a lazy old geezer :biggrin:.

Gotta meet Mont one of these days, and hopefully he will still have the 2XL shirt I so desperately want. Every time I get a chance, something else comes up.

We need to have a 2cool convention sometime. Then we can get an official 'secret handshake', or maybe a bumper sticker or something to identify ourselves.:cheers:

We could all get a 2cool grill like Trodery has!


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

I've made a couple really good friends on here and met some very interesting characters, had a TON of big online laughs and seen people suffer loss I can barely fathom... I've had a chilli cheese dog eating contest with 007, fished with Mastercylinder, woke Megabite up at 2pm, partied with WT247, hunted mink with Boomgoon and once let Snagged in my pickup... I've managed to meet the big guy a time or two and even drove a couple nails in Blockade Runner's pier... hell I even got to help get Flakman's "unstickable" beachmobile out of the sand at Gorda and bury another member's ashes at sea from a kayak... and never once made a gathering :biggrin:

too many I've never met in person to mention but would like to party with The Sharks, have Gary as a tour guide in east LA, take Ernest to Vegas as my attorney and show up at SuperDave's posing as a mute Slovenian tree trimmer...


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Ill meet all of ya eventually hopeing it will be on the water or at a ttmb gathering.I know a couple of the regulars and Iam not impressed lol


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> I missed the chance to meet Jaw on this rock but one day we will meet up


I was just thinking the same thing. -JAW- is definitely missed. RIP, my friend. See you on the other side one day.

I have met quite a few 2Cooler's...too many to name....and fished with a bunch of 'em. Haven't met a bad one yet.

Some of my fondest memories are the warehouse jams and the POC trip with Eric and his grandfather and staying at the Nut Hut.

I guess if I had the chance to meet someone from here that I've never met, it would be Aunt Joyce. I feel like I know her since we've PM'ed and talked on the phone numerous times...I guess it has to do with her passion of the Civil War and just being an A-OK all around gal.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I can't believe i just read the first 3 pages and got all upset cuz nobody wanted to meet me.... 

Why the heck would anybody rebirth a 3 year old post! That's just cruel!

Dee de dee!!


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

I don't know how I managed to miss this thread way back when but thanks Annette for digging it up!  Sure hope to get a chance to meet you as well at a future gathering. 

It's been a fun trip through memory lane. While I have had the good fortune to shake many hands here over the years, there are just so many more that I would like to meet someday soon or over the next horizon.

RIP Jaw.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

There are several dozen people on this board I would like to meet, shake hands & laugh with,....


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Everybody


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

everybody on my friends list that I haven't met already - and all the rest as well.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Wow, 3 years and I'm STILL on somebody's list. Tiny, I hope it happens to you man, because it feels good.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Tiny & all the B-listers


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

I would like to meet anyone who has given me green for my humor. Love to meet people who share my sick sense of humor. But if you want some names that may or not be by drug (greenie) dealers.

Trod
Catchsumfishy
Coachlaw
TXFPCoach
Mont

And more if I can get to Sam's Beach this weekend.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Dang...I remember this thread from way back. Met and partied with quite a few from here...hopefully many more!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Ya'll come to the gathering this weekend and put some faces to nicknames...:cheers:


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Tiny said:


> I can't believe i just read the first 3 pages and got all upset cuz nobody wanted to meet me....
> 
> Why the heck would anybody rebirth a 3 year old post! That's just cruel!
> 
> Dee de dee!!


Titus Bass picked you.

I have had the opportunity to meet over 25 2coolers at least if not more. Several have become really close friends.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Hotrod said:


> Several have become really close friends.


Exactly....many many fishing trips, that I can't even remember when I first met them. It seems like we've been friends since the beginning.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Hotrod said:


> Titus Bass picked you.
> 
> I have had the opportunity to meet over 25 2coolers at least if not more. Several have become really close friends.


WOW! That's cool.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Can't pick 5 their are just so many!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

LOL...yep, I remember this thread, too.  I've met hundreds and hundreds of 2Coolers, and call many of them friends. Looking forward to seeing a bunch of them this weekend! :cheers:

Oh, and I've now met all but one on my original list in post #1.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Wow, 3.5 years and no one wants to meet me!


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Can't pick 5 their are just so many!


x2


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Brad Luby


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Sorry Guys But:


LJeanGrayless


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Sorry Guys But:
> 
> LJeanGrayless


WORD!!!!

LOL


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

1) Mont (say thanks for putting up with u guys)
2-4) Whoever would bring me fishing. 
5) MC, so I can see if he really is such a smart a** in person


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

I've fished with no less than 30 2coolers and probably more and have met at least a 100 total.

There's still a few that I'd like to meet and fish with. I'll be at the beach gathering on Saturday....maybe I'll get to meet a few new ones.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

RCMOM... She has always been so great on here!

JC.... We almost met once in SA...Maybe next time bro!!

Catchsumfishy.... Even if he is a right winger whack job ...We seem to miss each other alot!

*ALL* of the folks who supported me when my dad got ill...*ALL* of those folks who helped me help some kids...*ALL* the folks who helped out the foster kids in Galveston last Christmas...

Lots of good folks on here... Have been continuoslt impressed with the people on here...differences or no differences, I have seen some quality people "SHOW UP" on this board!

I have been blessed to meet a few on here and every one of them hasd been great... Even the ones I have battled with on here have been good folsk to chat with in person!


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

Would like to meet:

Spout
MC
Tortuga
Slopoke
Melon

Have met several through Shadman's old website gatherings, and a handful of 2coolers from the Chelsea benefit


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

Im still honored to be number 1 in this thread.  I would have met you long ago had I lived or visited htown area more...... I have fished and met with too many 2cool people to count over the last 8-9 years..... they have all been great/interesting and fun people.... I would still like to hang with a yankee playa.... now that my wife actually likes to camp I will likely be able to talk her into a future beach gathering. I took her on her 3rd ever camping trip last weekend in lost maples and she still likes it...... She has only camped on the beach once, I used to camp every weekend when we first got married and would shark fish pins and she never thought she would like it..... oh well.... enough digression..... 

mont and shadman are top 2 but strangely enough I would to meet chasethis.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Badhabit said:


> Blonde Fishbait....... :rotfl:


Awwww...... kitty, kitty:biggrin:


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I want to meet each and every too-cooler. The top of my list who I have the most respect for is Tortuga. He has helped me out a few times an I have never met him. Might have to go scoop him up one of these days and take him fishing!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Tortuga, Melon, Titus Bass, Gary, Gilbert, Diamond Jen, Cartman, Gator Gar, and hoofinchaser--the last only to talk about those weak cowboys. rs


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Ole' Tortuga seems like a cool cat.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Shallow Sport68 said:


> Ole' Tortuga seems like a cool cat.


X2


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I can tell you from personal experience........Tortuga IS a Cool Cat!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

X3. And Trodery.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

trodery said:


> I can tell you from personal experience........Tortuga IS a Cool Cat!


I like cool cats. rs


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

I've met many great people from 2Cool that I want to see again. There are a LOT more that I want to meet that I haven't yet. I plan on being there Saturday night through Sunday afternoon. 

By no means a complete list, not in any particular order, and certainly not all inclusive, some I'd like to meet include:

State Vet
bountyhunter
htalamant
Trodery
Bucksnort
CharlesHelm
TXPalerider
Snagged

:biggrin:

I quit before I reached ten.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

TXwhtlHNTR said:


> I've met many great people from 2Cool that I want to see again. There are a LOT more that I want to meet that I haven't yet. I plan on being there Saturday night through Sunday afternoon.
> 
> By no means a complete list, not in any particular order, and certainly not all inclusive, some I'd like to meet include:
> 
> ...


I didn't know you could count to 10. rs


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

I have met and fished with a few but my short list to meet are...

Mont
Shadman 
slopoke
Mastercylinder
Melon
Dano
Coachlaw
Goags
Nwilkins
Tiny
Trodery
chicken boy


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

Rusty S said:


> I didn't know you could count to 10. rs


:biggrin:

Can get past 12 if I take my socks off (hold your breath:slimer.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

I have met and fished with quite a few, became friends with many but there are many many more I still need to meet. Trouthunter for one, he stepped up and helped me figure out Matagorada bay when I was first starting out on with my own boat and trying to recreate where me and my father used to fish. Shame we are only 30miles apart and have been on the same i net site for so long and havent met in person.

There are many others as well......I WILL make it a point to be at any gathering in the future just because from past experience all 2 coolers are great people!

Side note, dont try to drink CoolChange under the table with Coors Light the night before an offshore trip,......You'll be hurtin in a bad WAY! lol!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Shaky said:


> Coors Light !


:rotfl:. rs


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Shadman
Gater 
Melon
Scott (on the tarpon board)
JohnHumbert


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

First..let's get one thang clear....Tortuga is not now, and probably never wuz a 'cool cat'......:tongue:

I think the interest in him is one of curiosity as to how a phart as old as he is can even use a computer...much less still remember how to type..

He has had the pleasure of meeting a couple of dozen 2coolers and he thinks, that to a man, they were all 'first-class'....He is especially fond of the bunch of knuckle-busters down in the "Wood Butchering Forum". He met most of them at GalvBays 'gathering' and was impressed with each and every one of them..

He would kinda like to meet mastercylinder some day just out of curiosity. Old "T" has messed around with a lot of pill-rollers in his day and never stumbled across one comparable to that dude...

Did meet El Jefe/Mont once upon a time for about five minutes on the side of the road and would kinda like to visit with him someday. A lot could prolly be learned from him about 'herding cats' in watching him try to keep order on his board..:rotfl:

All in all, though (with a few exceptions) the entire crew of 2coolers is a pleasure to 'know'...as it were...

:cheers: to all the Gang.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

So Tortuga--Can I call that big stumbling mumbling guy named MC a "pill roller"? classic. rs


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Rusty S said:


> So Tortuga--Can I call that big stumbling mumbling guy named MC a "pill roller"? classic. rs


I guess so, Rusty.. God knows he's been called EVERYTHING else here on the board.....


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I will have to do it while I am sober, that way I can still outrun him.lol. rs


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey! he likes snakes huh?


----------



## htalamant (Mar 31, 2009)

He's one of the other folks I'd love to meet someday.

JimD
TXwhtlHNTR
FireEater
Cartman
MasterCylinder
Gilbert
SweenyNite
FWoodwader
JohnHumbert
TimeMachine
MarshMan
Mont
NautiGirl

This site has allowed me to understand the views of others that I have come to laugh with, agree, dislike or far from agreed with. Overall, I "respect" them all the same. I guess it's because bottom line, you put us "ALL" on the water with our lines and we will all have the "same" common interest that puts us here.....fishing!!

Aside from all that, we're just people. People with differences, likes, dislikes and I have grown comfortable with that. For those that would like to meet me, look me up when I you're down in this area, I welcome you for a ride-a-long since I couldn't offer you a day of guided fishing! Just shoot me a PM or call. Well in advanced of course or I'll meet up with you guys somewhere. -Hector


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> Sorry Guys But:
> 
> LJeanGrayless


Ditto.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

I made someones list, YES! 

I've met Corksoaker and FishNlab at the fishing show last year. And would love to shoot the sh!t with other folks and talk about sports, outdoors, current events.

I always seem to be working or out of town when there is a gathering, it will happen one of these days.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Rusty S said:


> So Tortuga--Can I call that big stumbling mumbling guy named MC a "pill roller"? classic. rs


I thought he was a "pill pusher"


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

I made the last meet and greet and we were blessed with a semi cool day and nobody was a stranger! I remember every look i got when i was introducing myself - LMAO they all did a double take and started laughing "So your Catchysumfishy" he77 i didn't know whether to duck and run or hug 'em! All great people!

To me it's just not appropriate to name a few " Just for me" cuz there are so many as i stated before and the masses are growing by the day! 

I gotta name off 1 more in addition to:
LJeanGrayless

Mr. Tortuga-he Alway's has great posts and can cut-up in a very gentleman way, that and i have heard Nothing but Great things about the man!


----------



## htalamant (Mar 31, 2009)

Oops....I mean to "especially" add: Catchysumfishy on my list to include, HarborMaster, GrandpaCracker and several others!! Sorry man! There are a "lot" more of you out there I'd like to meet or have a beer with sometime. Catchysumfishy and these others to include, Trodery have brought up some very important topics in the past and some good posts!!! -Hector


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

htalamant said:


> Oops....I mean to "especially" add: Catchysumfishy on my list to include, HarborMaster, GrandpaCracker and several others!! Sorry man! There are a "lot" more of you out there I'd like to meet or have a beer with sometime. Catchysumfishy and these others to include, Trodery have brought up some very important topics in the past and some good posts!!! -Hector


I've learned tons from your post buddy-like i said, too many great people! :brew2:


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Cum Bi Ya.....Cum Bi Ya.....or Puff the Magic Dragon.....come on! sing along...h:


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Guess I don't even need to show up...

Nobody wants to meet me (Do I sound like Tiny yet?)


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

1) Tiny
2) Long Pole
3) Anyone else who publicly cries about not being on someones list.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Main Frame 8 said:


> 1) Tiny
> 2) Long Pole
> 3) Anyone else who publicly cries about not being on someones list.


Sweet! I'll be there...:biggrin:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Long Pole said:


> Guess I don't even need to show up...
> 
> Nobody wants to meet me (Do I sound like Tiny yet?)


Just a little more whining and you'll be there....besides..you've had your chance to meet a few of us.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

007 said:


> Just a little more whining and you'll be there....besides..you've had your chance to meet a few of us.


Well I knew you'd be there....


----------

